# Steel Wheels (Steelies)



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Corrado Steelies are no longer available from The Tire Rack*
 only sells Original Equipment Manufacture (OEM), quality steel wheels.
We purchase the wheels from the same manufactures as VAG does. All of the wheels
are hubcentric and intended specifically for the vehicle(s) that we sell them for. It is
not unusual for VAG to source wheels from more than one manufacturer. That is why
you may, at times, see more than one part # or price.
Some wheel companies do offer multi-bolt pattern non-hubcentric wheels. 
does not, sell "generic" steel wheels that have dual bolt patterns nor oversize center
bores that are non hubcentric. Non hubcentric wheels can and very likely will emit a
potentially high degree of vibration. 
*13*X5.5 *4-100* OEM New VW Black Steel Wheel ............................. $35.00
Approx 15 lb
*14*X6 4-100 OEM New VW Black Steel Wheel ET45 ........................... 34.00
Approx 19 lb 
*15*X6 *5-100* OEM New VW Black Steel Wheel ET38 .......................... 48.00
Approx 22 lb

*Corrado Steelies are no longer available from The Tire Rack*

.
.

......................








16X6.5 5-100 OEM New VW Black Steel Wheel ..................... $46-49.00 
(Pictured Above) approx 21 lb
_____________________________________________________________

Audi/Passat (B5+)
*15*X6.5 *5-112* New OEM Audi/VW Black Steel Wheel ................... 35.00
*16*X6 5-112 New OEM Audi A4/A6 Black Steel Wheel ................... 46.00
All OEM Steel Wheels are installed using OEM lug bolts.
Alloy vs. Steel Wheels in Winter Tire & Wheel Packages 

.
.



.









..*Tires*..*Wheels*..*Suspension*..*Brakes*
As Moderator of The Wheel & Tire Forum, I ask
that if you require my technical input, please
include my name, *Eric* as the 1st word in your
post/question Topic Title.
If at all possible, Please refrain from Emailing Me.


_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 8:48 AM 1-23-2005_


----------

